
Ask HN: DNS Providers which perform and respond to Health Checks - mike-cardwell
I&#x27;m looking for a DNS provider that will perform health checks (http) against several configured web servers, from multiple IP addresses, and that will automatically add&#x2F;remove A records from my Zone accordingly. Do such providers exist? If so, can anybody recommend one?
======
mtmail
I use [https://developers.cloudflare.com/load-
balancing/understand-...](https://developers.cloudflare.com/load-
balancing/understand-basics/) "DNS-only" mode. You configure pools of IP
addresses (you can also use hostname) behind a domain or subdomain (e.g. www),
and configure health check. Then if a server goes down it gets removed until
the health check passes again. Checks can be configured to come from multiple
locations to avoid false positives.

------
LinuxBender
UltraDNS [1] and Dyn [2] both do this. Dyn was acquired by Oracle FWIW.

[1] - [https://www.home.neustar/dns-services](https://www.home.neustar/dns-
services)

[2] - [https://account.dyn.com/](https://account.dyn.com/)

